# Signs?



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone knew what kinda signs would the RBP's show when they are mating or ready to mate???

(off topic) how bag are their eggs?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

They can; pair off, blow in the gravel, get dark, become very agressive, do the piranha dance.

Have you checked out the *pinned* articles in the breeding forum, theres lots of info there, on members experinces.

oh, the eggs are like 1 mill.


----------



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

alright thank you


----------

